# Fecal impaction



## barefreddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, so I'm a little unsure about everything at this stage!







(I'm usually on a fitness forum instead!). I was diagnosed with fecal impaction over 6mnths ago (its a really long story!). I'd completed a really hard leg workout at gym, and shortly after felt really, really strange. I thought I'd brought on a severe case of cystitis. However as the week progressed I became feverish, and unable to even walk. (I reduced pain by taking a therapeutic dose of mushroom extract-only just!). By the time I made it to a docs, then to have imaging done(great internal just to verify wasn't ovarian cancer!)was feeling s little better. My first doc discovered that I had a few gallstones & so reccomended me having my gallbladder removed (well away from anything to do with my stomach pain & not to mention that I was suffering with hydronephrosis!). So I gave (yet another doc) the flick. My next doc diganosed me with IBS (consitpation-I can't even remember the last time I suffered a bout of constipation-I used to be regular every single day without any problem right up until that first day!). And fecal impaction (he did have an ultrasound to prove the fecal impaction!). Now the IBS I may be able to say yes to....I have been forever asking docs to tell me why I suffer from malobsorption of vitmains & minerals when I eat really, really healthy, and also what I thought was food allergies. I know I "react" to bread (although only sometimes & if I'm stressed my body reacts wuite traumatically!). Now what I don't understand is why would I suffer from fecal impaction if I have never been constipated, never had a problem with a bowel motion, AND ate so much fibre everyday (enough to fly to the moon and back). WHY, WHy, Why????? As you can tell its starting to do my head in!!!!!







The doctors (and even the naturopaths are only interested in the symptoms, not the cause!). I also drink well over 3 litres of filtered water every single day. Not to mention eat fruit & fesh vegies every day, and exercise a min of 1hr every day! I am sick of having a wall of water wallowing over my guts! I slosh when I walk, not to mention its having a hard impact on my training! I get bouts of hydronephrosis on & off. The trash the doc prescribed for me made me break out in a really bad rash, and if I try even a natural laxative I get really, really bad intestinal spasms. I have developed severe IBS symptoms, and now I pooping pepples and I've never been a pebble pusher!!! I've had regular bowel cancer screens (lucky me I've already had a really high level of cancer-nothing to do with nether-regions so I'm ALWAYS getting scanned probed & prodded for EVERYTHING!) Is there ANYTHING else I can do (sorry can't do the whole enema thing-wouldn't do it on Gerson therapy not doing it now! My coffee goes in one end only!)If I'm eating correctly, exercising correctly, drinking enough fluids, what else is there???







Forever indebted to any help....hoping someone else has had a similar problem & can be of assistance! I apologise for my rant, but sooooooo over it! Charms!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried Milk of Magnesia? Or magnesium supplements??


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

You might want to ask you Dr. for a colon transit study. If you have slow transit time,eating a lot of fiber is not good. I have slow transit time and have to be very carefulhow much fiber I eat or else I blow up like a balloon and am in a lot of pain. Keep searching on this board as there are a lot of very knowledgeable people. Just keep inmind, what works for one does not necessarily work for another. It's basically trialand error. Good Luck!!


----------



## barefreddy (Mar 28, 2011)

BQ said:


> Have you tried Milk of Magnesia? Or magnesium supplements??


Hi Thanks,yep...I'm the supplement queen......







I haven't tried any glutamine powder for a while...I know that helps with some IBS....


----------



## barefreddy (Mar 28, 2011)

JeanH said:


> You might want to ask you Dr. for a colon transit study. If you have slow transit time,eating a lot of fiber is not good. I have slow transit time and have to be very carefulhow much fiber I eat or else I blow up like a balloon and am in a lot of pain. Keep searching on this board as there are a lot of very knowledgeable people. Just keep inmind, what works for one does not necessarily work for another. It's basically trialand error. Good Luck!!


Thanks....I'll see if I can request one......I keep thinking I changed my diet dramatically from Vegan to omnivore a little over 12mnths ago...that may have something to do with it.....however most docotrs will flat out bluntly refuse to advocate a vegan diet as well as concur that my chnage of diet would have anything to do with it....decided last night to revert back to a modified vegan diet....


----------



## cornflowerblue (Mar 31, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. I was a vegetarian for 30 years, an omnivore for 10, and then back to vegetarian last year - Ornish because of high family risk for heart attack. I was eating VERY healthy - After 6 months, I got a bladder infection, went on an antibiotic and then developed a weird scanty diarrhea. I upped my fiber even more, and then everything just stopped. Nothing for almost 2 weeks. After various laxatives, enemas, etc. I cleaned myself out. There was nothing hard. Only these soft, non-moving ucky ribbons. I stayed with scanty ribbons for another month, and then discovered Sue Shepherd and the FODMAPS diet, which is almost the opposite of how I eat. I tried it, and within 2 days my bowels were on the way towards healing. I'm not there yet, but at least I have a bowel movement of some sort most days, and its not usually thin ribbons anymore. I need to follow her directives more seriously - 2 days ago I had a small meal of adzuki beans and brown rice for the first time in a month - delicous! And my bowels just stopped moving again. I had to use a laxative. Dang fodmaps! LOL You might want to check out one of the links on Sue Shepherd and fodmaps. . . turns out that some of us get into real trouble with increased fiber. Her diet is the opposite of what I've always believed about nutrition, and yet its the first thing that has given me hope for the constipation. I'm meeting with a nutritionist today to have the MRT test done for food sensitivities and to integrate the FODMAP approach in a more disciplined way.


----------



## barefreddy (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG. thank you so much....I am always willing to try anything to help appease the beast (as such!). Will check her out & more than likely hit Amazon for her book. Have tried that many new lifestyle diets one more can't hurt! If its healthy it can't hurt!







Thanks so much.









cornflowerblue said:


> My heart goes out to you. I was a vegetarian for 30 years, an omnivore for 10, and then back to vegetarian last year - Ornish because of high family risk for heart attack. I was eating VERY healthy - After 6 months, I got a bladder infection, went on an antibiotic and then developed a weird scanty diarrhea. I upped my fiber even more, and then everything just stopped. Nothing for almost 2 weeks. After various laxatives, enemas, etc. I cleaned myself out. There was nothing hard. Only these soft, non-moving ucky ribbons. I stayed with scanty ribbons for another month, and then discovered Sue Shepherd and the FODMAPS diet, which is almost the opposite of how I eat. I tried it, and within 2 days my bowels were on the way towards healing. I'm not there yet, but at least I have a bowel movement of some sort most days, and its not usually thin ribbons anymore. I need to follow her directives more seriously - 2 days ago I had a small meal of adzuki beans and brown rice for the first time in a month - delicous! And my bowels just stopped moving again. I had to use a laxative. Dang fodmaps! LOL You might want to check out one of the links on Sue Shepherd and fodmaps. . . turns out that some of us get into real trouble with increased fiber. Her diet is the opposite of what I've always believed about nutrition, and yet its the first thing that has given me hope for the constipation. I'm meeting with a nutritionist today to have the MRT test done for food sensitivities and to integrate the FODMAP approach in a more disciplined way.


----------

